# Making a Chroot Jail for Music Streaming Server(Subsonic)

## dman777

I run a music streaming server called Subsonic so I can stream music from my pc to my android phone. This Subsonic software on the system is Java and runs in Java. I'm new to chroot jail and wanted to make a chroot jail for it. I know I create the directory and then place the necessary software in the directory. At this point it would be placing the Java software and Subsonic software in it the chroot directory. 

What else would I need to place it in it? 

How would the Java/subsonic software use the necessary /proc and /dev files for network communications? 

Would network packets still tranverse through netfilters Iptables that I have sat up on the other root filesystem?

----------

## cach0rr0

a few pointers:

-make the base of your chroot with a stage3 tarball

-part of setting up the chroot is bind mounting /dev and /proc

-do iptables on your "host" system. As in, do it from outside the chroot

----------

